# The fishing gods slapped me in the face!



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

So if you've read my previous post you'd know that I've never caught anything but baitfish and I'm trying soooo hard. 

This morning I decided to try again. My wife decided she wanted to tag along. Well we hit up outcast and got some shrimp and minnows. Went over to the NAS sea wall and get our lines wet. After 4 hours I got nothing. My wife however, caught 4 pretty good size flounder.

She's not really into fishing and I had to bait her hook and all. Why do the fishing gods hate me? Hahahahahah


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm just happy they have time for someone else other than me!! Lol

All jokes aside, when it's like that, it's frustrating to say the least. I didn't have much luck this summer at all.


----------

